# Preserve file date on FTP upload to 1and1 webserver?



## radiodave (Jul 15, 2008)

With some webservers, you can tell your FTP software to preserve the file date and time when you upload a file. With others, you can't specify this and the time stamp on the file on the server is the date and time that you uploaded the file.

My research indicates that if the webserver has "MDTM" it should be able to preserve the file date. My 1and1 shared hosting webserver appears to have MDTM but I can't get it to preserve the date. I called 1and1 tech support and they said there shared servers don't preserve the date.

Being stubborn, I'm posting here in case anyone else has figured out how to preserve the date with a 1and1 shared server.

I've tried Dreamweaver CS3, WS_FTP Pro, and Filezilla. I'm pretty sure I have the FTP settings correct in each of these to preserve the date. I am able to preserve the date with my other hosted webservers, just not 1and1. By the way, CoffeeCup Free HTML Editor does not appear to support preservign the date. Also WS_FTP does not either--that's one of the differences between WS_FTP and WS_FTP Pro.

- radiodave


----------

